# Hustle marathon on AMC 18 February



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Reminder: The entire season-to-date of _Hustle_ will be shown on AMC, including the second episode (which, unlike the other episodes, has not had a single replay).

The marathon starts at 4PM ET. The second episode is (naturally) at 5PM ET. At 10PM ET (normal time) is a new episode.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Decent! This is an excellent show.


----------



## kenr (Dec 26, 1999)

Has anyone noticed that the first airings of Hustle episodes take 1 hour and 15 minutes yet repeats are 1 hour? I don't think those 15 minutes are shaved just by eliminating commericals. I wonder how much show material is edited out for the repeats.


----------

